# My breathing grave



## walterb (Jul 27, 2010)

My breathing grave with marcus the carcass hands and feet plus lights blinking bones a bass shaker and seperate audio and the perfunctory wiper motor heartbeat.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

looks and sounds great - would love to see some Halloween night video if you have any!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

That is very cool. Great job.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Very cool! I would love to see a video as well, but the photo looks great!...I can just hear it's heart beat/breath......


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

^ I would love to see a video too. It looks awesome!


----------



## walterb (Jul 27, 2010)

I have adedd a bass shaker and audio this year


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

that was a cool setup!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

nice


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great idea! I've never seen it done with the lights.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

That looks cool..nice job!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That is totally awesome!


----------

